# my 1st seat recovering



## chitown (Apr 25, 2011)

Bought a messenger seat off ebay the other day so I ran to the local fabric store and picked up some high density foam and went through the remnants pile and found some dark red vinyl for $6. Busted out some 3M adhesive spray and went to town.

View attachment 20236
View attachment 20237
View attachment 20238

I'll probably re-do it with some nice black vinyl but it was good to give it a try. Still need to work on my trimming and folding a bit but it turned out ok. When I do it next time I'll repaint the frame, rails & springs then. Luckily it was a double pan, which made it fairly easy.

(Ace of Spades sticker was already clear coated on when I got it)


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 25, 2011)

I saw the seat on the 'Bay too, was kinda ???? about that ace of spades myself, good foundation though.
 Vinyl works ok but it is tough to stretch. Helps to heat it up in a warming drawer or in the oven (on low) first. 
  Real leather, which can be bought as scraps off Ebay works very well. Soak in warm water for a couple of hours, then it stretches very nicely around the seat pan. The best part is when the leather dries it shrinks and the seat is as tight as a drum and any little wrinkles are long gone. (make sure both seat pans are rust-free and painted first, rust stains will bleed through leather).


----------



## chitown (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I was thinking of doing leather but I'm not sure on what thickness to get. Vinyl seamed like a good/cheap way to try it out.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 26, 2011)

I remember inquiring about leather for bike seat recovering a few years back. The recommendation made to me was in the 3 to 3.5 oz range, an oz being about equal to 1/64" in thickness. Can anyone verify my memory being correct?

Dave


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 27, 2011)

ridingtoy said:


> I remember inquiring about leather for bike seat recovering a few years back. The recommendation made to me was in the 3 to 3.5 oz range, an oz being about equal to 1/64" in thickness. Can anyone verify my memory being correct?
> 
> Dave




That sounds about right. Although I preferred to use thinner (and couldn't find it), I used 5-6oz. leather, which is about 3/64", worked fine but I think the thinner stuff would be more desirable.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 27, 2011)

not bad i like it


----------



## calina_cute18 (May 9, 2011)

Nice , i like it


----------



## Paulmcxxx (Jun 24, 2011)

I have purchased leather on ebay from this guy: http://stores.ebay.com/theleatherguy . He has everything from full skins to small pieces in all different colors and weights. When I have a question for him he has been very helpful.


----------



## chitown (Jun 24, 2011)

*theleatherguy*

Thanks paulmcxxx for the link. Looks like he is indeed the leather guy. I'll check it out for sure.

Chris


----------

